# Strangest things found when processing deer



## hargesc (Aug 14, 2006)

how about 9 22 slugs and about 6 inches of a field tipped aluminum arrow all in the same deer! public land 8 point


----------



## captaincaveman (Sep 27, 2005)

same thing you did. Dang near cut my finger off on a Thunderhead lodged in the shoulder and healed over. Good thread buddy. BE CAREFUL when cutting your deer fellas. You never know what somebody else left in your steaks 

Josh


----------



## Poorguy (Feb 12, 2006)

Found a green vane embedded in the neck meat of a doe, no scars or other sign of injury.


----------



## captaincaveman (Sep 27, 2005)

hargesc said:


> how about 9 22 slugs and about 6 inches of a field tipped aluminum arrow all in the same deer! public land 8 point


Thanks for reminding me why I love hunting private land:darkbeer: 

Josh


----------



## it's me (Sep 27, 2006)

a .45 cal bullet in the ribs , a full round of #8 shot in the neck and a tree branch in the abdominal cavity


----------



## Jose Boudreaux (Oct 18, 2003)

buck shot underneath the tail of a 5 pt...spookiest deer I ever encountered...I wonder why :wink:


----------



## mcso (Mar 7, 2006)

The misplaced broadhead I can understand. A .22 Cal and birdshot?? The sad thing is they were most likely shot by someone hunting other game. No mistake I did not call them sportsman.


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

2 separate femurs on one leg I was boning out the hindquarters and thought I was losing my mind. There were 2 separate bones instead of one for the femur. I believe the buck had a severe clean break when it was very young. It ran just fine (as well as a deer could run with a double lung shot:wink.
Here is a pic.


----------



## captaincaveman (Sep 27, 2005)

Doc said:


> 2 separate femurs on one leg I was boning out the hindquarters and thought I was losing my mind. There were 2 separate bones instead of one for the femur. I believe the buck had a severe clean break when it was very young. It ran just fine (as well as a deer could run with a double lung shot:wink.
> Here is a pic.


ok, now that's freaky 

Josh


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

captaincaveman said:


> ok, now that's freaky
> 
> Josh


Private land...no nuclear plant nearby:wink:


----------



## Flix (Nov 30, 2004)

That they're made of meat!!!!  

-- FLIX


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Found a broadhead in the neck along the spine in an 8 point once. Last year my buck had a 22 round in its front leg/shoulder area.


----------



## old Graybeard (Nov 3, 2005)

I once found a lump in the neck of a buck and after checking it out I found 5 pieces of buck shot. Evidently they had somehow all been pushed together into this type of growth in his neck andhe had completely healed up.


----------



## CMR (Jan 13, 2006)

Last year I was helping out my buddy process his deer. Along the spine, he found a broadhead, pulled it out and all the puss and lovely looking liquid came spilling out. Smelled nasty and we almost lost our cookies.
He mentioned that he observed this deer a few times and noticed that she was very ornery to other deer.


----------



## cantwaittilOct1 (Aug 26, 2003)

hargesc said:



> how about 9 22 slugs and about 6 inches of a field tipped aluminum arrow all in the same deer! public land 8 point


How unlucky could one deer be to be shot at so many times?


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

i shot a 13pt buck when i was 15 when we picked it up from the processor he handed my dad a bag and said there is more where this came from i am sure..

in the bag was 3 broad heads: some buck shot: wadding from a muzzle loader and some bird shot...wow...this poor deer had a tuff life...i was the only one that had shot him that year...lol

Mikie


----------



## Will K (Aug 16, 2005)

*Something of mine in my buddies deer*

2002 I mangled a shot at a small 6pt and he escaped. I thought I went over the spine as a long track job lead to 0.

fast forward to 2004.

My buddy shoots a really good 6pt. 18-20" wide, tall "tines" etc. about 1 mile from where I wounded the little 6.

While butchering he finds a broad head stuck in the top of the spine with about 2" of carbon shaft. He recognizes the shaft camo and asks me... Hey did that little 6 you hit look like you hit him high. Yep was my reply.

He shows me the shaft and mechanical head - tip broken off ferule, one blade off - he saved it for me. 

That was my last shot at a deer with a mechanical...


----------



## cujrh10 (Feb 26, 2006)

Will K said:


> 2002 I mangled a shot at a small 6pt and he escaped. I thought I went over the spine as a long track job lead to 0.
> 
> fast forward to 2004.
> 
> ...


I would have to say that it wasnt the b'heads fault


----------



## Benado (Sep 15, 2005)

My buddy and I were out laying a trap line and saw a bobcat run across the road so we bailed out and my buddy got a shot off. We found a little blood, and tracked him for several hours. After a while the blood ran out and we couldn't find the cat. About 2 weeks later we were trapping about 2 miles from that spot and we had a bobcat in a trap. When we skinned him we found the .223 bullet had gone in through the guts (but missed any vital organs) and stopped right under the last rib of his rib cage, somehow missing the lungs and everything else. It had started to heal, and if it wasn't for the trap he would have lived and been just fine.









The only Benado that is glad we recovered the wounded animal!


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

Will K said:


> 2002 I mangled a shot at a small 6pt and he escaped. I thought I went over the spine as a long track job lead to 0.
> 
> fast forward to 2004.
> 
> ...



I just don't get it either, ya make a bad shot and blame it on the tip of the arrow. Just don't get that and never will.


----------



## TexasAggie (Aug 5, 2006)

Found a 3 blade muzzy in the shoulder of my bear last year.

Thankfully, I'm a better shot than the other guy.


----------



## nthewild (Jul 6, 2006)

cool thread. keep it going guys.


----------



## f1maxis (Feb 24, 2004)

Will K said:


> 2002 I mangled a shot at a small 6pt and he escaped. I thought I went over the spine as a long track job lead to 0.
> 
> fast forward to 2004.
> 
> ...




You're kidding, right? 

You make a very poor shot and somehow it's the broadhead's fault it didn't find the vitals....


----------



## Scablands (Jul 31, 2006)

This year my son shot his first deer a 3x3 mulie. The arrow looked good on the way , maybe just slightly high going toward the shoulder area, I was behind and to his right. At the last milisecond the buck dropped and lunged back and the arrow hit on the side of his face. My son was sick about it, I don't know if he will ever hunt again. Tracked for a mile or more with just tiny drops of blood and looked the area over for several more days. This week during rifle season over a month later a friend shot this buck. The broadhead a, 3 blade satellite 75gr, was lodged in the right jaw, chisel pt. just poking through the hide. There was 3" of the arrow shaft still attached and appeared to be going straight through the esophagus. Entry wound completly healed , couldn't even see a mark, exit not infeceted. His stomach was full and seemed to be living a normal life just a little thin due probably to not eating too well for a while during the healing process. I was totally blown away these deer are tough.


----------



## Wile_E_Coyote (Jan 22, 2006)

*Wow...*

...we hunt on 1120 acres of secluded, private land, so to date we've never experienced this problem. However it's a real eye-opener. I understand that sometimes when bowhunting or even gun hunting legally, unforeseen things happen. But several .22 slugs? Bird shot? A .45 slug? I guarantee some of these people were either messing around plinking or hunting something else completely and took a shot at these animals for the hell of it when they saw 'em. What are some of these people thinking? Clearly, they're not, I guess...

Interesting stories, everyone...thanks for the good thread, mcso...


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

A buddy of mine found a wedding ring when opening up the gut bag to see if the doe he's shot during January Muzzleloading season was pregnant. The wedding ring was his brother's who had lost the ring about 6 months prior when out fixing fence on their family farm.


----------



## jdrdeerslayer (Feb 10, 2005)

i took a doe a few weeks ago in a urban area that when we butchered her up found 3 .22 cal air rifle bullets in her.....the year before my buddy got one with a .177 cal air rifle pellet in a buck, i think people were shooting them to try to shoe them off thier lawns and gardens!


----------



## bowhuntin_KS (Dec 21, 2005)

hargesc said:


> how about 9 22 slugs and about 6 inches of a field tipped aluminum arrow all in the same deer! public land 8 point



did that deers name happen to be 50cent?? lol


----------



## Will K (Aug 16, 2005)

*Ouch*

Yes. It was 100% my shot. I bleeped up and It was 100% my fault. Some times you just gotta do something different to get a negative thing out of your head. That was my different thing. 

Notice I did not say X company on there. I guess I should have been more specific and mentioned that I made a crappy shot more clearly than saying "I mangled a shot". 

So yes. I made a bad shot and that is what caused the situation, 4" lower and the story ends there. I messed up.


----------



## Techy (Nov 8, 2004)

hargesc said:


> how about 9 22 slugs and about 6 inches of a field tipped aluminum arrow all in the same deer! public land 8 point


I thought you finished off 2Pac. :tongue:


----------



## Techy (Nov 8, 2004)

Mikie Day said:


> i shot a 13pt buck when i was 15 when we picked it up from the processor he handed my dad a bag and said there is more where this came from i am sure..
> 
> in the bag was 3 broad heads: some buck shot: wadding from a muzzle loader and some bird shot...wow...this poor deer had a tuff life...i was the only one that had shot him that year...lol
> 
> Mikie


 Wow!


----------



## Techy (Nov 8, 2004)

Doc said:


> 2 separate femurs on one leg I was boning out the hindquarters and thought I was losing my mind. There were 2 separate bones instead of one for the femur. I believe the buck had a severe clean break when it was very young. It ran just fine (as well as a deer could run with a double lung shot:wink.
> Here is a pic.


Doc, that is really wierd


----------



## Meat (Oct 3, 2003)

*Wedding Ring!*

Okay, the wedding ring one will be hard to top!!

Meat


----------



## Wile_E_Coyote (Jan 22, 2006)

*I'm not sure anyone was bashing you for a bad shot...*



Will K said:


> Yes. It was 100% my shot. I bleeped up and It was 100% my fault. Some times you just gotta do something different to get a negative thing out of your head. That was my different thing.
> 
> Notice I did not say X company on there. I guess I should have been more specific and mentioned that I made a crappy shot more clearly than saying "I mangled a shot".
> 
> So yes. I made a bad shot and that is what caused the situation, 4" lower and the story ends there. I messed up.


I think the criticism......was directed toward your final sentence in your first post...



Will K said:


> That was my last shot at a deer with a mechanical...


It certainly reads as a no-fault disclaimer of responsibility by the author...


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

Meat said:


> Okay, the wedding ring one will be hard to top!!
> 
> Meat


My brother lost his wedding ring while fishing. Two years later he was fishing in a usual spot, looked down and seen his ring in the water. Then he lost it like 2 months later again. Sounds like he doesn't want to wear it huh? 

I lost mine at a club during my buddy's bachelor party the other night and later found it in the bottom of my pocket. :tongue: 

Back to topic, sorry. :embara:


----------



## buckmark23 (Jul 1, 2006)

Slippy Field said:


> A buddy of mine found a wedding ring when opening up the gut bag to see if the doe he's shot during January Muzzleloading season was pregnant. The wedding ring was his brother's who had lost the ring about 6 months prior when out fixing fence on their family farm.


That's a crazy story.


----------



## Ryan (Oct 19, 2002)

It's obvious why deer don't like us very much.


----------



## Hoyt Havoc (Jul 27, 2006)

I was walking alone some train trax when I saw some weeds wrestling around a few steps off the trail. I looked and there was a red fox that had no use of it bag end and no fur from the shoulders back. Most of the skin was black and looked rotted. I gave it a chuck Norris kick to the back of the head and stood on its throat until it was dead. I wonder if it had rabies, mange, or if it got hit by a train.


----------



## Ryan (Oct 19, 2002)

Hoyt Havoc said:


> I was walking alone some train trax when I saw some weeds wrestling around a few steps off the trail. I looked and there was a red fox that had no use of it bag end and no fur from the shoulders back. Most of the skin was black and looked rotted. I gave it a chuck Norris kick to the back of the head and stood on its throat until it was dead. I wonder if it had rabies, mange, or if it got hit by a train.


A roundhouse?

Chuck Norris is so fast, he can run around the world and punch himself in the back of the head.


----------



## Ghost Hunter (Aug 30, 2006)

I'm a meat cutter and have cut up 100's of deer, I have seen...22 bullets, broadheads, arrow shafts, shotgun shot, slugs, high power bullets, and glass ( I would assume form a car or truck hit) .


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

I worked in a wildlife pathology laboratory for 7 years. You name it, I have seen it . . . except the wedding ring. :wink:


----------



## KRobinson (Aug 1, 2006)

I found a 4" piece of antler in a young bucks rear end. Guess he got rammed and it broke of in there.


----------



## Brut (Mar 18, 2005)

I shot a elk that had a muzzy in the side of his head. My dad got a pig that had a full length arrow down it spine (someone took a straight going away shot), 5 22 slugs and 3 38 slugs all heald up.


----------



## OverMyHead (Dec 8, 2005)

a 12 gauge slug hole through and through the neck. freaked me out when I first saw it, until I saw that the hole I put there was through the ribs. Later I found out a guy had purposefully taken a neck shot a week earlier, knocked the deer down, and when he was reaching for his gutting knife it jumped up and ran away. I bet he might think twice before taking another neck shot...I know I will never take one! That deer had one antler broken off, the brow tine was broken off the other side. all the other tines were forked. this was a whitetail, by the way. coulda been up to a 16 point if his brow tines were forked and the missing antler was a match!


----------



## hoss01 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Doe with lump*

last yr I was Hunting in Junction Tx , and a Doe came out that had a grapefruit sized lump on the left side of her jaw, I thought she might have some disease or something . upon a much closer inspection she had some how got a hole in her jaw and over time parts of whatever she'd eatin had worked there way into it creating this sack of grass and grain on the side of her jaw it was wierd, Ive seen people post pictures of deer that looked similar to her on here wanting to know what was wrong with them,Clint


----------



## Regohio (Jan 13, 2006)

*Ohio 10 Pointer*

I shot a Nice 10 Pointer last year in Ohio...I dropped him at the Processor...the next night I get a call that they have to throw away a front quarter....185 pound buck dressed out...I blow a gasket and drive over...a almost scabbed over wound in the right shoulder...Three bladed broadhead....the meat around it was green....The next day I meet a kid who says he shot at a nice Deer during Bow Season and thought for sure it had died! one month later this buck went by me chasing two does....I guess breeding beats dying!!!


----------



## nthewild (Jul 6, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Otterbob (Oct 10, 2006)

My father shot a decent 9 point with his pistol one year only to find a broadhead lodged precisely in its eye socket. Poor guy was blind in one eye.


----------



## ecm (Oct 7, 2005)

Will K said:


> That was my last shot at a deer with a mechanical...


hate to say it but a fixed blade doesn't remedy poor shot placement:darkbeer:


----------



## TheProcessor (Dec 3, 2005)

Its simply amazing how tuff these animals are. Of the 1000's of deer we have processed over the years, we have found nemerous different types of injuries and wounds. Many differnt types of healed over brodheads/shafts. The longes one was about 12 inches long running the length of the spine. Many differnt varieties of not so legal bullets. And then there are just the ocasinal puss bags and broken bones.


----------



## rackaholic (Aug 4, 2005)

Cutting up my eight pointer from last year I found a great big hole in my tenderloins! Somebody had shot up my tenderloins.........I hate when that happens.


----------



## dapper (Jun 5, 2005)

I've found in deers I've shot, shotgun pellets in a bucks rump. Broadhead in the front leg of a buck. A green nock in the neck of a buck.

Also I shot a buck nearly straight down and hit it in the backbone with my recurve. Eleven days later I shot the buck during the gun season and found my two bladed broadhead lodged in the spinal canal. The tip had penetrated the lower portion of the canal, but since the head was parallel to the spinal cord it didn't severe it.

Dan


----------



## fredb (Aug 29, 2005)

I've found several broken bones, and one really bad infected shoulder wound, but the worst was a buck my dad got quite a few years ago. I took a broadhead with 3" of arrow out of it, 3 large caliber slugs, and a .22 slug, none of which were recent.


----------



## Bucket Head (Oct 25, 2006)

Quite a few years ago my Dad shot an 8 point buck and while I was gutting it out, I had issues trying to get everything out of hte chest cavity. It turns out there was a 3 blade broadhead and a portion of the aluminum arrow stuck about 2 inches into the chest cavity. The shot looks like it was almost straight down. It was all covered with scar tissue whick is good, cause I would have gotten cut pretty good gutting it. I am pretty sure it was the neighbor that shot it. He was always talking to my grandpa about all the buck that he would hit and never find.


----------



## VA. Bowbender (Mar 31, 2006)

I was brought a deer to butcher and their was no broadhead hole anywhere to be found! When the guy came to pick up the deer I asked him how the deer died, did he scare him to death? He laughed and told me it was his father's deer. The dad had tried to make a head-on shot at the neck but sent the broadhead right up the deer's nostril into his brain killing him where he stood.
I would have lied and said I meant to do that for a better mount.


----------



## Hook Em (Dec 1, 2005)

Hoyt Havoc said:


> I was walking alone some train trax when I saw some weeds wrestling around a few steps off the trail. I looked and there was a red fox that had no use of it bag end and no fur from the shoulders back. Most of the skin was black and looked rotted. I gave it a chuck Norris kick to the back of the head and stood on its throat until it was dead. I wonder if it had rabies, mange, or if it got hit by a train.


come on man..if you really "Chuck Norris" kicked it, do you think it would have been neccessary to stand on its throat? I think not...you would have blown that fox up, and all its relatives. Possibly made the species extinct... :wink:


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

f1maxis said:


> You're kidding, right?
> 
> You make a very poor shot and somehow it's the broadhead's fault it didn't find the vitals....


Exactly what I am thinking.


----------



## maximus (Dec 20, 2005)

This didn't happen to me, but a guy I know. He was hunting and shot a nice buck after rifle season, as he walked up to it he noticed something on it's rack. Turned out to be a rifle deer tag. Evidently some body shot him and put their tag on it so no one would take him while he went to get help and the deer was just knocked out and ran off with his tag. The guy even signed it and we asked him about it but he totaly denied it.


----------



## jmillo (Aug 24, 2005)

found a .45 slug flattened against the spine of a does neck and on numerous occasions found broadheads, some even encased in bone!


----------



## ChrisM (Jul 14, 2006)

maximus said:


> This didn't happen to me, but a guy I know. He was hunting and shot a nice buck after rifle season, as he walked up to it he noticed something on it's rack. Turned out to be a rifle deer tag. Evidently some body shot him and put their tag on it so no one would take him while he went to get help and the deer was just knocked out and ran off with his tag. The guy even signed it and we asked him about it but he totaly denied it.


Thats amazing


----------



## WYBowhunter (Jan 19, 2003)

Gutted a cow elk once that had only one lung...the other was scar tissue around an arrow shaft.... wound was at least a year old.....they can survive a one lung hit....and she was the biggest cow elk I'd ever seen!!!


----------



## Techy (Nov 8, 2004)

Hook Em said:


> come on man..if you really "Chuck Norris" kicked it, do you think it would have been neccessary to stand on its throat? I think not...you would have blown that fox up, and all its relatives. Possibly made the species extinct... :wink:



  

I was going to make a crack on this as well.:wink: I liked yours better though.


----------



## Nick1959 (Apr 30, 2003)

Slippy Field said:


> I lost mine at a club during my buddy's bachelor party the other night and later found it in the bottom of my pocket. :tongue:
> 
> 
> >


----------



## Tronjo (Feb 4, 2004)

Cool stories everyone!

Can anyone tell me how a bobcat stops a 223?


----------



## Hoyt Havoc (Jul 27, 2006)

Hook Em said:


> come on man..if you really "Chuck Norris" kicked it, do you think it would have been neccessary to stand on its throat? I think not...you would have blown that fox up, and all its relatives. Possibly made the species extinct... :wink:


I ain't no Chuck Norris, If I claimed to be I'd be dead right now.


----------



## GoldenMonkey (Oct 13, 2006)

I shot a little buck a couple years ago in rifle season.

someone had shot it with a bow through is hind quarter. went thru his sack and split one of his nuts in half and passed out thru his other leg.

it was split open and all healed up. but damn did that have to hurt.

he was even hot on a doe when I got him.


----------



## dac (Jun 27, 2003)

GoldenMonkey said:


> I shot a little buck a couple years ago in rifle season.
> 
> someone had shot it with a bow through is hind quarter. went thru his sack and split one of his nuts in half and passed out thru his other leg.
> 
> ...


Yea I made that shot it was on a bet:tongue:


----------



## TrackerTom (Sep 28, 2006)

:dance: :yield: :dance: :eek3: 


dac said:


> Yea I made that shot it was on a bet:tongue:


:jaw: :yield: :behindsof :faint:


----------



## kk1340 (Dec 29, 2005)

i just found this thread but last year i got a eight pointer and when i was gutting it my hand hit a 6 inch piece of arrow that was under the spine. it turns out ,the other guy who hunts the property hit it one evening and could not find it. i ran into him a few days later after i killed the buck and was checking out his arrows and sure enough it was his. i had the piece in my truck and gave it to him. man, was he pissed. he is a ok guy but he likes to stalk and we are only on 25 arces and always at dusk. kk1340


----------



## mbklmann (Jun 12, 2005)

maximus said:


> This didn't happen to me, but a guy I know. He was hunting and shot a nice buck after rifle season, as he walked up to it he noticed something on it's rack. Turned out to be a rifle deer tag. Evidently some body shot him and put their tag on it so no one would take him while he went to get help and the deer was just knocked out and ran off with his tag. The guy even signed it and we asked him about it but he totaly denied it.


thats creepy!!!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Here a picture from my processor*

Amazing what deer can live with in there body


----------



## nthewild (Jul 6, 2006)

cool. finally a pic of some of the "trinkets" they carry along. i can't imagine walking around with a shaft through my chest. much less a split nut.


----------



## OverMyHead (Dec 8, 2005)

If I'm correct that is one of those cheap Terminator 2 broadheads from Eastman outdoors...knew there was a reason I haven't shot the ones sitting in my garage.


----------



## Prodigyoutdoors (Jul 3, 2005)

my granpa killed a monster 9 pter...came witha broadhead in its eye that was healed over


----------



## Furflys (Nov 22, 2004)

*mean deer*

:darkbeer: :darkbeer: :darkbeer: I was in a bad side of town (really small town) and 2 bucks and a doe triped me and stole my wallet. Thank goodness I didnt have any credit cards in it. They prob want some Tinks 69 :darkbeer: :darkbeer: :darkbeer:


----------



## VorTexan (Jan 8, 2005)

GoldenMonkey said:


> I shot a little buck a couple years ago in rifle season.
> 
> someone had shot it with a bow through is hind quarter. went thru his sack and split one of his nuts in half and passed out thru his other leg.
> 
> ...



Apparently he had one left.


----------



## VorTexan (Jan 8, 2005)

This one had a Volkswagon inside.


----------



## LiteSpeed1 (May 21, 2005)

I also found a three blade Muzzy in the rib of a bear. It had been shot from the opposite side and had almost been a pass-through. Bad till the bone.


----------



## Mr.Optics (Jan 15, 2005)

Last year I was hunting and I harvested a nice Buck. To my surprise, while I was gutting it out my brother who I thought stayed home crawled out of its stomach. Man was I happy to see him. He helped me drag it home.What a relief.:set1_rolf2:


----------



## davejohnson2 (Mar 20, 2008)

a deer i shot had another deers tine broke off and stuck in its cheek bone.


----------



## KickerPoint79 (Jan 18, 2006)

I have seen thunderheads,razorbacks, muzzy's, 22 slugs, buckshot , birdshot, cactus spines. All sorts of projectiles.


----------



## bing (Aug 10, 2007)

Couple years back shot a 141" 10 point and found a jackhammer head in the backstrap found out later it was a friend of mines son that hit that deer the prior year 15 yard shot , once again makes me think twice about expandable heads


----------



## idahojoe (May 24, 2008)

Hoyt Havoc said:


> I was walking alone some train trax when I saw some weeds wrestling around a few steps off the trail. I looked and there was a red fox that had no use of it bag end and no fur from the shoulders back. Most of the skin was black and looked rotted. I gave it a chuck Norris kick to the back of the head and stood on its throat until it was dead. I wonder if it had rabies, mange, or if it got hit by a train.


Chuck Norris wouldn't have to kick the animal to finish it off... the fox would have died of fear as Chuck was walking up.


----------



## lowboy (Mar 1, 2004)

Well I have never found anything inside of one. But 15-20 years ago I heard of a guy around these parts that shot a buck with his bow, when the found it they desided to take pics of it. He sat next to it and put his bow up on its rack, next thing they know is the deer jumps up and takes off with the guys bow still in it's rack. If I remimber right they did get the deer but the bow was bust to crap.


----------



## justanotherbuck (Aug 5, 2007)

bird shot,buck shot,broadheads,22 cal lead,12 gauge slugs,barb wire.177 cal pellets im glad im not a deer.


----------



## Yamahog12 (Sep 3, 2007)

Hoyt Havoc said:


> I was walking alone some train trax when I saw some weeds wrestling around a few steps off the trail. I looked and there was a red fox that had no use of it bag end and no fur from the shoulders back. Most of the skin was black and looked rotted. I gave it a chuck Norris kick to the back of the head and stood on its throat until it was dead. I wonder if it had rabies, mange, or if it got hit by a train.


Did you find this fox inside of a deer?


----------



## Jshep40 (Aug 28, 2006)

My first "true trophy" buck had been hit by a car a month or two before. You could see the bruise all the way down the side and one front sholder was broken. The deer was chasing a doe when I shot him. When we skinned him the entire side was green and stunk very bad. A meet processor told me he was completly infected and not to eat him. Over 200 lbs dressed and no good. Shot two coyotes over the carcass though.


----------



## Beau_Town (Jun 17, 2006)

shot a moose in rifle season found 2 rifle slugs in it while i was skining it and one in a roast i cooked 2 weeks ago all high power


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

i shot my first buck, a 5 point, about 6 years ago. when we went to eat it, everybody started picking stuff out.It turned out to be a bunch of id think number 8 12 gauge shot. 
Before that, my dad walked a cornfield during muzzleloading season. He thought he heard something, and there was a little buck laying right next to the spot he was walking, just inside the field. He shot it. When he went to dress it, he noticed that ALL 4 feet were literally SHOT off,dont kknow how, but shot off of the deers legs. thats why it didnt get up and run. He took it home and went to butcher it, BAD IDEA!! all green, everything, to the point of a green puddle forming under the hung deer. Nasty
My friends dad this year shot a buck, and it had about 7 inches of an arrow and a muzzy 3 blade, in throught the bucks snout and alongside its skull. Deer made it, until he shot it with his shotgun.


----------



## txcookie (Feb 17, 2007)

KickerPoint79 said:


> I have seen thunderheads,razorbacks, muzzy's, 22 slugs, buckshot , birdshot, cactus spines. All sorts of projectiles.


hey if you find Magnus prodcuts keep them for me!:wink:


----------



## twisted1600 (Feb 23, 2007)

Ryan said:


> It's obvious why deer don't like us very much.


and peta:wink:
Wow some very strange finds!Nothing here good and clean thru n thru.


----------



## USMC8541 (Nov 26, 2007)

I helpa guy at the local butcher during the gun season. We find tons of broadheads in deer from current seasons and seasons past. We used to joke when we saw arrow shaft that it would be an Aftershock. Granted these werent all great hits but at least 50% of the heads we recover are aftershocks. I even found one that had gone all the way through and lodged in the opp shoulder, should have been a dead deer for sure.


----------



## booppr (Nov 24, 2006)

one year i was hunting with my girlfriend and i had shot a cow elk. just the two of us drug her about 350 yards to where we could get the bronco. it took us about one and a half hours to jus drag her that far. a nother half hour to load the whole thing into the bronco in one piece(ropes everywhere and handfull clomps of hair were everywhere. We get it to my fathers shop and hang it to skin it and i find about a 1ft.x1ft patch of cris-crossing lines on the inside of the skin. later i put two and two together and realized it was the pattern on the floor mat we used to keep as much blood off the carpet as we could. i was almost afraid to eat the meat!!! but the most interesting thing about that whole experience is we woke up at bout 3 in the mourning to gat to my huntin spot by daybreak and was home, had her skined and cooling in time to have some fresh backstraps by noon. it was rifle hunting, late season but what an experience!


----------



## bowhunter_21_03 (Oct 20, 2002)

Two years ago at our deer camp we found a 3 blade muzzy embedded into the spine of a 161" buck shot during shotgun season. It was pretty fresh so we figured it was from prior that year. The person who shot him and didn't find him had to be sick. He was a hawg!


----------



## stmcbrc (Mar 19, 2008)

Two years ago I shot a nice 7 point during firearm season that had an arrow sticking out of along side its spine. The arrow was still in one piece with the broadhead. It appears that someone took a bad shot as the deer was walking away from them. The arrow didn't penetrate the upper area where the lungs and heart are and I didn't see any internal damage to the deer except from where I shot it. The skin and tissue had healed around the arrow.


----------



## JCBears (Sep 27, 2004)

Flix said:


> That they're made of meat!!!!
> 
> -- FLIX


LMAO :sign10:


----------



## bowhunter2383!! (Mar 30, 2008)

*handcut doe*

i shot a big ol doe this past archery season that had a three blade muzzy that hit a rib and went through about 3/4 of an inch.when i was guuting her out i put about a 2 1/2 inch cut down the right side of my hand.24 or 25 stitches and a few shots.only thing i could think was it was shot with a very light poundage bow.


----------



## steve_T (Mar 11, 2007)

Mr.Optics said:


> Last year I was hunting and I harvested a nice Buck. To my surprise, while I was gutting it out my brother who I thought stayed home crawled out of its stomach. Man was I happy to see him. He helped me drag it home.What a relief.:set1_rolf2:


You shouldn't have ate those mushrooms.


----------



## Tom_in_CT (Mar 11, 2008)

bump


----------



## Beendare (Jan 31, 2006)

*Not deer but elk*

I was in a butcher shop in Springerville,Az and the guy processing a nice bull had 3 broadheads on the table found in the same nice 6 point. (2 from the shoulder and 1 in the brisket) All were healed and no sign of infection with the bull in great shape


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

Will K said:


> 2002 I mangled a shot at a small 6pt and he escaped. I thought I went over the spine as a long track job lead to 0.
> 
> fast forward to 2004.
> 
> ...


So when you make a lousy shot with a fixed blade head will you quit hunting?


----------



## 11P&Y (Apr 26, 2008)

I found pieces of glass and some plastic from a grille of a vehicle in the front end of a doe once...

A good buck i shot during bow season had been shot in the side and rear end with a load of bird shot. 

Finally, i found a nearly full term fawn in a doe i shot in NOVEMBER!!! Figure that one out.


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

bing said:


> Couple years back shot a 141" 10 point and found a jackhammer head in the backstrap found out later it was a friend of mines son that hit that deer the prior year 15 yard shot , once again makes me think twice about expandable heads


Another nit wit shoots one in the backstrap and blames it on the broadhead. I'm not a huge fan of expandables either but call a spade a spade would ya


----------



## Massthru (Oct 24, 2006)

When I was a kid my fathers friend shot a nice 8pt w about 4 inches of arrow and broadhead in its neck. Another friend of my fathers shot a 7pt with a broadhead protruding into its left eye socket from the top of its head, and about 4 yrs ago I shot a doe w a tumor in her lung bigger than a grapefruit.


----------



## cowboy3 (Feb 22, 2007)

*glass*

glass ?


----------



## IndyMcDan (Jan 22, 2008)

*Nose Job*

Killed my best buck in 2002. Taxi callled to tell me 2 things. 1: the buck scored 150 and 2: he found a mechanical broadhead inside the buck's nasal cavity. While skinning he kept running into something hard on the deer's snout. It was the tip of the broadhead protruding from the bone. You can see the knife marks on the tip. When he removed it from inside the nasal cavity, all three blades were still intact and almost 2" of shaft was still attached. The deer had been shot "in da face", broke off the arrow shaft, and it had completely healed over, couldn't tell at all he was previously wounded. Bad shot, though mechanical. Still have the broadhead.


----------



## Clayfish (Sep 12, 2006)

I found a green balistic tip bullet in the ham of my 8pt last year.


----------



## glessmanr (Nov 2, 2007)

What comes to mind as I read all of these posts was:

Let us renew our vow to *only take high percentage shots*!

I know deer duck and we all make mistakes (especially me!) but you can bet that non archers finding broadheads in their deer are saying not kind things about our sport.

We owe it to the deer and our sport to do our best to not contribute on the wrong end of these stories.

My .02 cents.


----------



## LeadSled1 (Jan 3, 2008)

Year before last I was setting up a tree stand when I started to smell that rotted funk. About 25 yards from where I was putting the stand in I found a huge 11 point with a hole in his gut. A real wild rack, two tines came down over his right eye covering it completely. Those tines were flat and he had stuff sticking out all over the place. Well, someone had shot him in the top of the head with some small game shot when he was developing his antlers and it pushed them all over the place. I think he was hit by a car when he died as his skull was split and one of the antlers and a piece of the skull came off when I touched it. I cut the other antler off and took them back to the house. If I shake the right one you can hear a piece of the lead shot rattle in there. You can see the other shot molded into the bone in spots around the base.


----------



## Northern-Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Found a large wolf canine tooth in the rump of a spike fork moose. It was healed over with a cartilage skin around it. I figure that guy as a calf had one tough Momma.


----------



## BCBhunter (Oct 28, 2005)

bing said:


> Couple years back shot a 141" 10 point and found a jackhammer head in the backstrap found out later it was a friend of mines son that hit that deer the prior year 15 yard shot , once again makes me think twice about expandable heads


Is that backstrap a deadlier hit with a fixed broadhead? Definitely was the broadheads fault there......lol


----------



## deismech (Jan 29, 2008)

glessmanr said:


> what Comes To Mind As I Read All Of These Posts Was:
> 
> Let Us Renew Our Vow To *only Take High Percentage Shots*!
> 
> ...


+1


----------



## TANDD (May 21, 2008)

while bow hunting I noticed a nice 8 point wandering around out in the field I was hunting, staggering and acting funny. He also looked skinny. I crawled up a fence row, got about 35 yards and let one fly. Arrow hit home and he went about 40 yds and fell over dead. When I got close to him he smelled kind of funky. I found a broken of antler tip embedded in his skull about an inch and a half into his brain. That has been the nicest buck I have shot to this point. He was brain damaged. My friends still let me know about it from time to time.:embara::embara:


----------



## Grizzly_Adams (Apr 26, 2008)

tell your friends your more of an ethical sports man then they are you sacroficed your tag to put an animal out of it's misory.


----------



## EliteShooter1 (Apr 12, 2008)

Nothing quit as weird as some of u guy's. 
I have killed two bucks now that had antler tips stuck in them. One in the front shoulder an the other in the rump.

I dont know whats going on w/ the muzzy 3-blades. Maybe a little hating? My muzzy four blades are absolutly flawless, if i do my job.


----------



## mcso (Mar 7, 2006)

Another season of processing has past us. Anyone find anything interresting? I don't know why I love these stories.......


----------



## orgnlsinr (Dec 20, 2008)

I think that at least some of the .22, .45, and birdshot are cases of people who just don't have a clue. They see in a movie that someone destroys an Abrams tank with a pistol and think that all 'guns' have the power to do serous damage. These people have no idea what ballistics are. They are uneducated and it is sad, all they are doing is hurting the animals and the sport.


----------



## lineape (Mar 21, 2006)

The doe I shot this year during muzzleloader season had some sort of copper jacket in one of her front shoulders.


----------



## sngehl01 (Apr 23, 2006)

We cleaned on this year that hard a broadhead in the spine, off to the left side off the deer, nasty nasty nasty nasty nasty NASTY puss was in a pocket around it, and you talk about stinking. I didn't ALMOST lose my cookies like the others did, I wholly and truly lost mine ukey:. It was by far the worst scent/sight combo to date, and that's saying something.

On the same deer, we were cutting the meat off the back legs. We were following the femur down and all of a sudden a leg goes flying up in the air the deer swings one way and falls to the ground. You would have thought it just came back to life.

Turns out it's femur was broken. It was starting to heal, but still broken. It just snapped hanging on it's own weight and us pulling around on it.

Had a huge puss bag under it's neck too, the size of a mini-basketball or something. My uncle whom I hunt with shot it, and I elected to go mess around by the fire while they dealt with that, ha ha.


----------



## kingvjack (Mar 26, 2008)

nasal Botsukey:


----------



## Buksknr53 (Mar 30, 2006)

Mapes said:


> i shot my first buck, a 5 point, about 6 years ago. when we went to eat it, everybody started picking stuff out.It turned out to be a bunch of id think number 8 12 gauge shot.
> Before that, my dad walked a cornfield during muzzleloading season. He thought he heard something, and there was a little buck laying right next to the spot he was walking, just inside the field. He shot it. When he went to dress it, he noticed that ALL 4 feet were literally SHOT off,dont kknow how, but shot off of the deers legs. thats why it didnt get up and run. He took it home and went to butcher it, BAD IDEA!! all green, everything, to the point of a green puddle forming under the hung deer. Nasty
> My friends dad this year shot a buck, and it had about 7 inches of an arrow and a muzzy 3 blade, in throught the bucks snout and alongside its skull. Deer made it, until he shot it with his shotgun.


 I was hunting with a buddy, some years ago, when he shot a buck that was running with several other deer. The buck was running as if nothing was wrong with it, but when we recovered the deer, it had been running on 4 completely healed stumps! One foot was hanging off to one side by a strip of hide. It's hard to say how long this deer had been living without feet because the injuries were completely healed. We assumed that the deers feet were shot off, but what are the chances of all of them being shot off cleanly, right at the joint. Deer are indeed some tough critters!


----------



## GoneUser1 (Apr 12, 2005)

cant say i believe the wedding ring story


----------



## ohiohikerguy (Mar 10, 2006)

Didn't find this while processing a deer, but late last season my 11-year-old son and I saw a big 8-point walking toward us. We noticed it was holding it's head in a funny way.

As it got closer, we saw it had a crossbow bolt lodged in its neck, fletchings and all! Best we could tell through the binocs, the wound was dry and healed over. We couldn't see any puss, blood or fluid anywhere on the neck.

My son's range at that time was about 20-25 yards, and it only came within about 40 yards and then spooked and walked away from us.


----------



## mcso (Mar 7, 2006)

*Update?*

Its been another year and its always interesting to see what we have come across. Any new or odd finds?


----------



## Afree (Sep 20, 2007)

Techy said:


> I thought you finished off 2Pac. :tongue:


dude pac's the man. :thumbs_do


----------



## bamahntr (Nov 18, 2008)

mcso said:


> Its been another year and its always interesting to see what we have come across. Any new or odd finds?


I killed my third deer with a bow on pubic land in WV 1989, when I skinned it I found 5 small holes one of the hind quarters, when I deboned it I dug out .22 cal. bullets. What a shame!!


----------



## stlmodroptine (Aug 26, 2008)

The buck I got two weeks ago (gun kill) had about a dozen # 6 shot it its hind quarter. Just under the hair. Tasts just fine!


----------



## WillieP (Feb 27, 2008)

Skinned out a doe a few years back and found a perfectly mushroomed foster type deer slug under the skin. The scar was on the opposite side of where I foung the slug so it had to of passed through the deer. I still have the slug:thumbs_up


----------



## il amateurhuntr (Dec 4, 2008)

lowboy said:


> Well I have never found anything inside of one. But 15-20 years ago I heard of a guy around these parts that shot a buck with his bow, when the found it they desided to take pics of it. He sat next to it and put his bow up on its rack, next thing they know is the deer jumps up and takes off with the guys bow still in it's rack. If I remimber right they did get the deer but the bow was bust to crap.


i've heard this same story, but the guy was using a gun and not a bow


----------



## kenmack (Dec 6, 2008)

I found purpose and meaning.


----------



## talon1961 (Mar 13, 2008)

My brother killed a nice 10 pt Sunday with his rifle. As he was skinning the skull for a European mount, he found about 1 inch of an antler tip under the skin right behind an ear.


----------



## Idahosos (Aug 4, 2009)

Slippy Field said:


> A buddy of mine found a wedding ring when opening up the gut bag to see if the doe he's shot during January Muzzleloading season was pregnant. The wedding ring was his brother's who had lost the ring about 6 months prior when out fixing fence on their family farm.


Was your buddy's name DAVID COPPERFIELD?


----------



## 1Badboy (Mar 18, 2009)

GoldenMonkey said:


> I shot a little buck a couple years ago in rifle season.
> 
> someone had shot it with a bow through is hind quarter. went thru his sack and split one of his nuts in half and passed out thru his other leg.
> 
> ...


shot one just like it but the nut was black and about the size of a baseball !

shot another with a huge line cut out of a backstrap and down one side but no broadheads ..........yet
reminds me what i m missing when i bring some to the butcher


----------



## boonerman (Dec 9, 2009)

*Found objects in deer*

I once found a 5" section of aluminum arrow with a fixed blade head dead in the middle of the vitals/lungs with scar tissue encapsulating it. I've also found many bullets/slugs/arrows/antler tines/bird shot/ and one stick in various locations.


----------



## ravensgait (Sep 23, 2006)

Bump it up , has to be more stuff found this year. Randy


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

Nothing in my deer, but I shot my biggest buck to date this past firearm season with my muzzleloader. Upon skinning, the buck has a small triangle hole in his back leg, dead center of the thigh. We then noticed it has a red spot and a lump on the inside. It looked as if someone shot it with an arrow. The leg was all infected and couldn't be eaten. We never did cut the quarter up to see if anything was in it, but the hole in the fur was small. Like closed mechanical small.

This buck also had a slice on its back where a broadhead grazed it. Not a fighting wound, and clean slice.

I shot him in the front leg and had to shoot him again the next day! Tough tough tough deer.


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

Will K said:


> 2002 I mangled a shot at a small 6pt and he escaped. I thought I went over the spine as a long track job lead to 0.
> 
> fast forward to 2004.
> 
> ...


Some people just don't get it


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

Killed this buck in 2007 and it had 4" of aluminum arrow tipped with a Wasp Jackhammer through the top of his nose protruding out above his top teeth. Healthy as could be and was looking for a fight. You can see the scab on his nose, which I thought was from fighting.


----------



## bengalbrother (Dec 17, 2007)

I work at a butcher shop in central ohio. here are some things i have seen or had people tell me about that work there. Had a buck come in one year, had antlers about 3 inches tall, guy says "sure glad i shot me a young one, good eating" that deer was as old as the hills, no teeth.
Last year we had a guy come in with a decent buck, said he shot it that morning. we opened her up and it was all green and nasty and the rear end was all chewed up from 'yotes. we said "so you shot it this morning, huh?" needless to say we didn't cut that one up !!!


----------



## RCL (Apr 23, 2004)

bengalbrother said:


> ...... said he shot it that morning.


More like he found it that morning.....:doh: ukey:


----------



## preyquester (Feb 3, 2004)

Will K said:


> 2002 I mangled a shot at a small 6pt and he escaped. I thought I went over the spine as a long track job lead to 0.
> 
> fast forward to 2004.
> 
> ...


you made a poor shot .how is that the bh 's fault?.....


----------



## wvarcherx (Oct 3, 2010)

A couple years ago during gun season my friend and I were hunting he saw a spike coming toward him.After he shot it we find a complete arrow shaft and broadhead sticking out of deer's head about where temple would be.The arrow only went in just enough to cover broadhead.


----------



## rootju (Sep 22, 2009)

glessmanr said:


> What comes to mind as I read all of these posts was:
> 
> Let us renew our vow to *only take high percentage shots*!
> 
> ...


Right on... this is how every hunter should approach the sport...


----------



## hunter54 (Feb 18, 2003)

I once was cleaning a 6x6 bull elk and found a full length arrow with broadhead attached running along the spine. Had been shot from the rear!


----------



## jbsoonerfan (Aug 15, 2008)

I heard about a guy who found a rage bh that failed to open up. However, that is not the strange part. The arrow was not broke off. It actually unscrewed itself from the head. 

talk about strange


----------



## bengalbrother (Dec 17, 2007)

cowboy3 said:


> glass ?


 NO WAY WOULD I EAT THAT lol


----------



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

Ryan said:


> A roundhouse?
> 
> Chuck Norris is so fast, he can run around the world and punch himself in the back of the head.


do you know how giraffes were created? Chuck Norris round house kicked a horse in the neck


----------



## huntlife407 (Jul 2, 2010)

jbsoonerfan said:


> I heard about a guy who found a **** bh that failed to open up. However, that is not the strange part. The arrow was not broke off. It actually unscrewed itself from the head.
> 
> talk about strange


You didn't know that it is just as likely for a deer to reach up and unscrew the arrow as a **** broadhead not opening:shade:


----------



## simsc (Mar 25, 2007)

This isn't a "found in the deer" story but here goes. When I was a kid hunting in Giles county TN an old one-armed man on the property next to us shot a buck with a 30-30 rifle. He walked over an laid his rifle on the deer. He turned to get his tag/knife etc. and the buck jumped up and ran off. The sling of the rifle got caught in his antlers and he took it with him. A couple of years later my dad's cousin found the rusted rifle in the woods and took it back to the old man. He loved it. Had a good story to tell.


----------



## AJVarchery (Feb 24, 2010)

I was skinning a doe I shot about 3 years back and found 3 broadheads in her. Two in the hind quarters, both the same kind of arrow and same kind of broadhead, and then a third different one burried in the left shoulder.


----------



## nicodemo (Dec 4, 2008)

three years ago a guy that i work with made a really bad shot on a buck urinating on his tarsel glands and hit the deer just above his back ancle, the next year 3 miles away one of my hunting buddies shot the same buck only his rack was destorted (opposite the leg) and he was missing the bottom half of his leg, the deer was other wise very healthy.


----------



## rrcherry (Mar 20, 2007)

My second buck I ever shot was a little spike buck. When we were butchering the deer, we found a broadhead in the shoulder. Nothing real exciting, until we noticed the bone actually regrew around the inside of the blades. The shoulder blade bone was actually healing around the broadhead. Hope the photos come through good.


----------



## Atfan (May 9, 2010)

Well not a found in deer story YET.... Last night, i shot a doe, dropped her. She started squirming, shot her again, and again. Well i thought she was dead... only had one bullet left in gun. As im getting out of the blind, i notice she is STILL aliive. So i grab gun and knife, was going to shoot or slit her throat. Well she gets up and runs!!! I shoot her again and she falls. I try to eject my shell and gun jammed. Deer got up b4 i could get on her with knife. We start tracking, NO blood trail. I know i hit her shoulder on the first shot and think i clipped a lung cause she was coughing up some blood. The other hit was i think a neck and other was just a mercy shot as it was like 190 yard when she was running away and was a gut/ hip shot. Well my buddy saw her today while hunting, said she can barely move, he couldnt get a shot at her, But i hope she dies as quick as possible so she doesnt suffer,, also he said her Gut was WAYYY swelled up like she was bleeding inside so i may go back this weekend and try to get her but if not i hope she gets shot or dies soon. I just HATE making those shots but thats a part of hunting i guess.


----------



## FerstlerSlim (Sep 27, 2006)

Archery, shotgun slug, and rifle misses are understandable. ***** happens. The .22 bullets and bird shot piss me off knowing that people were just poaching.


Dave


----------



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

i shot a 140 class buck this year that my dad missed the day before and crippled the year before we know its the same deer because when we skinned it there was a thin spot of the size of the broadhead my dad shoots.( if the blades would of opened on that deer he woulda died last year


----------



## dxtbowhuntersj (May 8, 2008)

the buck n my avatar had bird shot under the hyde.


----------



## BowHuntnRedneck (Oct 5, 2006)

Found a .22 the other day in the back leg of a doe.


----------



## Phelptwan (Nov 2, 2009)

Found a .22 embedded in the front shoulder of one of the doe I took this year. First time I've found something a deer that I didn't put there.


----------



## 180 p&y (Jul 5, 2003)

i have found bird shot in more than one deer, and found a half inch piece of antler under the scalp once


----------



## olemil4me (Mar 1, 2008)

shot a 6 point last wed. and it a 22 slug in its front leg and a 115 grain 4 blade muzzy with the insert still on it the placement of the muzzy was perfect just did not get any penetration the head was sideways between two ribs


----------



## KansasBBD (Nov 28, 2008)

Atfan said:


> Well not a found in deer story YET.... Last night, i shot a doe, dropped her. She started squirming, shot her again, and again. Well i thought she was dead... only had one bullet left in gun. As im getting out of the blind, i notice she is STILL aliive. So i grab gun and knife, was going to shoot or slit her throat. Well she gets up and runs!!! I shoot her again and she falls. I try to eject my shell and gun jammed. Deer got up b4 i could get on her with knife. We start tracking, NO blood trail. I know i hit her shoulder on the first shot and think i clipped a lung cause she was coughing up some blood. The other hit was i think a neck and other was just a mercy shot as it was like 190 yard when she was running away and was a gut/ hip shot. Well my buddy saw her today while hunting, said she can barely move, he couldnt get a shot at her, But i hope she dies as quick as possible so she doesnt suffer,, also he said her Gut was WAYYY swelled up like she was bleeding inside so i may go back this weekend and try to get her but if not i hope she gets shot or dies soon. I just HATE making those shots but thats a part of hunting i guess.


Should you really be aloud in the woods with a gun if you cannot make a lethal shot with 4 bullets? Gun not sighted in? Wrong caliber?


----------



## Hog Man (Apr 11, 2010)

i once found a arrow shaft that went most of the way down the edge of a does spine. i guess she was shot head on by someone on the ground and she ran off and never died. My dad killed her during the Ohio gun season in 2007. The broadhead had meat and tissue grown all around it.
Derick


----------



## mcso (Mar 7, 2006)

Lets revisit this for 2011


----------



## jrr051468 (Oct 14, 2011)

Slippy Field said:


> A buddy of mine found a wedding ring when opening up the gut bag to see if the doe he's shot during January Muzzleloading season was pregnant. The wedding ring was his brother's who had lost the ring about 6 months prior when out fixing fence on their family farm.



oh, come on now.......


----------



## haywoodhunter (Aug 7, 2011)

rrcherry said:


> My second buck I ever shot was a little spike buck. When we were butchering the deer, we found a broadhead in the shoulder. Nothing real exciting, until we noticed the bone actually regrew around the inside of the blades. The shoulder blade bone was actually healing around the broadhead. Hope the photos come through good.



Thats awesome!


----------



## Bowman51309 (Apr 26, 2011)

Shot at my first buck with a bow(small buck) this year in Southern LA with my cousins (I live in GA). Shot high and back, missed all vitals and it was a clean pass through. Tracked him for a while HOPING may have hit lungs but blood ran out and I believe the deer lived. I got an email a week or so ago with my small buck in the picture. A scar where my BH went through and he is walking around just fine. Hopefully I get a chance at him next year and place a better shot on him.


----------



## Bowman51309 (Apr 26, 2011)

jrr051468 said:


> oh, come on now.......


x2!


----------



## jrr051468 (Oct 14, 2011)

rrcherry said:


> My second buck I ever shot was a little spike buck. When we were butchering the deer, we found a broadhead in the shoulder. Nothing real exciting, until we noticed the bone actually regrew around the inside of the blades. The shoulder blade bone was actually healing around the broadhead. Hope the photos come through good.



That looks like an Anderson 245 broadhead. They were the first wide cut heads I ever remember. 1 3/4" if I remember right... I think they were made back in the early 90's. Even with the heavy arrow, slower set-ups back then, people had problems with penetration and flight. Awesome pic!


----------



## jrr051468 (Oct 14, 2011)

While processing a rifle killed deer, my skinners once picked out 29 buckshot from one deer. From one end to the other... Some were really old, some fairly old and some from that season. We have found dozens of broadheads (of both kinds). One good buck last year had four in him, a muzzy 3 blade (left shoulder/leg joint), a rocket expandable (left hip), a Montec (brisket) and an old Puckets bloodrunner (back of neck), all healed completely over. Arrow shafts, sticks, bullets, buckshot, wire, pieces of antler are common and even once, a piece of tin.

Ahhh, but.... no wedding rings!


I wonder how much trapping was going on in the areas of the "deer with no feet" stories? Sounds a lot like steel leg traps to me.


----------



## kyshooter17 (May 4, 2006)

Shot a buck one November with my rifle and found my thunderhead 100 in the back rear of the buck where I shot him with my bow in October. The deer was standing in virtually the same spot each time. I was in an archery stand when I shot him with my bow. I was down the ridge 50 yards or so in a gun stand when I shot him with my rifle. Couldn't believe it. There was a small triangular shaped scar on the rear of the deer, barely visible. The deer showed no sign of being injuried, no limp, no nothing.


----------



## davejohnson2 (Mar 20, 2008)

jrr051468 said:


> While processing a rifle killed deer, my skinners once picked out 29 buckshot from one deer. From one end to the other... Some were really old, some fairly old and some from that season. We have found dozens of broadheads (of both kinds). One good buck last year had four in him, a muzzy 3 blade (left shoulder/leg joint), a rocket expandable (left hip), a Montec (brisket) and an old Puckets bloodrunner (back of neck), all healed completely over. Arrow shafts, sticks, bullets, buckshot, wire, pieces of antler are common and even once, a piece of tin.
> 
> Ahhh, but.... no wedding rings!
> 
> ...


no way in #ell would a trap take a deers foot off, i catch my fingers all the time in yote and fox traps and it doesnt even bruise. i have had deer step in mine and they have no pad to catch and they just pull right on out and keep going.

as for me idk if i have posted or not but fund a 22 bullet in a buck once


----------



## ncorry (Mar 30, 2011)

Killed a doe last year with a 22 in front shoulder and no right tenderloin. Thee vertabrae fused together. Guessing hit by a car. COuldn't tell athing was wrong with her until skinned her. Tough little fellas.


----------



## Double"O" (Jun 29, 2010)

i have pulled 100s of broadheads out of deer over the years, and just about every caliber bullet, a piece of barbed wire fence, a few sticks etc

but the one that bog me was a piece of a headlight that i pulled from a HUGE does left rear

my uncle owned a processing shop for many years and none of us that worked there had ever seen a piece of headlight before!


----------



## Double"O" (Jun 29, 2010)

i also gutted a doe a few years back that had 2 uteruses


----------



## crawdad (Jul 21, 2008)

I found a hatchet in one, and the blades didn't open up. Damn Rages. Oh yeah, and a bucket of red paint.

Calm down, I was kidding...

"If deer knew how much trouble we go to to kill them, it sure would hurt their feelings."
footnote Glen Montz


----------



## BradleyP (Dec 7, 2003)

I know a guy who shot a buck with a rifle that had about 20 yards of barbed wire fence wrapped in its rack. He said he didn't notice it dragging the fence when he shot so either he was lying and it was tangled in a fence or he shot that deer from such a distance that he couldn't see. The buck was shoulder mounted with the barbed wire tangled in his rack... kinda unique.


----------



## Fantail (Jul 9, 2009)

Hold onto your lunch.

Fluke worms. About 5 years ago buddy of mine shot a doe. Tracked it down and went to gut it, pile looked like it was moving. Seemed like mostly around the liver area but they were flat & bloodsucker looking, she was loaded.


----------



## 1Eddieb (Apr 26, 2011)

Slippy Field said:


> A buddy of mine found a wedding ring when opening up the gut bag to see if the doe he's shot during January Muzzleloading season was pregnant. The wedding ring was his brother's who had lost the ring about 6 months prior when out fixing fence on their family farm.


 your joking right?


----------



## G-E-D (Nov 5, 2010)

First buck in 2008 archery season got sent to the butcher (too warm). When I was called to pick it up, I had two boxes of meat, my metal tag and a zipplock bag. Inside the bag was a rage 2 blade. I didn't use this head, but the person who shot the deer before me did!


----------



## tjb406 (Jun 19, 2011)

now all we need is for someone to slam the dude for not wanting to use mechanical broadheads because he mucked up the shot! come on i know someone can do it it has already been done like 15 times!


----------



## archer36 (May 11, 2009)

Slippy Field said:


> A buddy of mine found a wedding ring when opening up the gut bag to see if the doe he's shot during January Muzzleloading season was pregnant. The wedding ring was his brother's who had lost the ring about 6 months prior when out fixing fence on their family farm.


Yeah right!


----------



## Will K (Aug 16, 2005)

tjb406 said:


> now all we need is for someone to slam the dude for not wanting to use mechanical broadheads because he mucked up the shot! come on i know someone can do it it has already been done like 15 times!


I thought this was a new thread so i popped on to look it over... low and behold was a post of mine from 2006 when this originated blaming a mech head for a lost deer. Insecurity and stupidity talking there. Ironically, I shoot mech's and fixed blade heads now, but my #1 arrow when hunting has the mother of "get people pissed" mechs on it: a Rage.

Once one acknowledges that in fact, they are an idiot, they can move on with life very nicely and with a better perspective.

At least that's my explanation


----------



## bowhunter2007 (Sep 11, 2006)

My cousin shot a deer in early archery and searched for hours with very little blood and never found him. 3-4 weeks later he shot a decent buck with his bow and they were processing it and found his broadhead in its shoulder, it was the same deer he just didnt' realize it becasue he was so caught up in the moment shooting at his first archery buck. Pretty cool


----------



## jrr051468 (Oct 14, 2011)

davejohnson2 said:


> no way in #ell would a trap take a deers foot off, i catch my fingers all the time in yote and fox traps and it doesnt even bruise. i have had deer step in mine and they have no pad to catch and they just pull right on out and keep going.
> 
> as for me idk if i have posted or not but fund a 22 bullet in a buck once


I have personally seen a young doe dragging a coilspring trap on what was left of its foot. Notified a warden and he dispatched it. The trap was properly tagged amd still had wire on it where it had been tied off but broke. The leg bone was broken and the foot was almost rotted off. It was a double coilspring #4. They are pretty popular here for beavers If you get your finger caught in that, I really can't see you escaping without a broken finger, and if you did not have an opposeable thumb on the other hand... well, you see my point. Heck, it was just a thought... How do YOU explain a deer with no feet?


----------



## Olgord (Jul 28, 2005)

BradleyP said:


> I know a guy who shot a buck with a rifle that had about 20 yards of barbed wire fence wrapped in its rack. He said he didn't notice it dragging the fence when he shot so either he was lying and it was tangled in a fence or he shot that deer from such a distance that he couldn't see. The buck was shoulder mounted with the barbed wire tangled in his rack... kinda unique.


Near Newton? and was this deer at the classic recently?

OlGord


----------



## TauntoHawk (Aug 25, 2010)

just like everyone else ive found broadheads in the backbone, shoulder, back legs so with as much as 6inches of arrow still attached. as well as bullets, deer are tough and thats why I never rule out a lost deer as dead for certian sometimes they make it through crazy stuff


----------



## 09blackonblack (Nov 9, 2011)

Subd, very interesting


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

My broadhead from 2 weeks earlier. Another had a tendon that was wrapped around the rear leg muscle instead of going straight through it,forming a figure 8 roast.


----------



## TheScOuT (May 9, 2011)

This is the best thread I have seen in a while...being a noob to bow hunting...very interesting stories about how tough these animals are!


----------



## cornhuskers (Sep 25, 2009)

jrr051468 said:


> I have personally seen a young doe dragging a coilspring trap on what was left of its foot. Notified a warden and he dispatched it. The trap was properly tagged amd still had wire on it where it had been tied off but broke. The leg bone was broken and the foot was almost rotted off. It was a double coilspring #4. They are pretty popular here for beavers If you get your finger caught in that, I really can't see you escaping without a broken finger, and if you did not have an opposeable thumb on the other hand... well, you see my point. Heck, it was just a thought... How do YOU explain a deer with no feet?


Sounds like a improperly staked trap so the deer didn't pull right out and ended up dragging a trap on it's foot. Like the other person said a deer has no pad to hold so the deer will pull right out. And granted I don't own a #4 but I own a #3 coilspring 4 coiled and I will snap in on my fingers with no more than a small bruise if that.


----------



## e-manhunt (Sep 14, 2004)

I once found Jimmy Hoffa living in a deer's rectum.


----------



## davejohnson2 (Mar 20, 2008)

jrr051468 said:


> I have personally seen a young doe dragging a coilspring trap on what was left of its foot. Notified a warden and he dispatched it. The trap was properly tagged amd still had wire on it where it had been tied off but broke. The leg bone was broken and the foot was almost rotted off. It was a double coilspring #4. They are pretty popular here for beavers If you get your finger caught in that, I really can't see you escaping without a broken finger, and if you did not have an opposeable thumb on the other hand... well, you see my point. Heck, it was just a thought... How do YOU explain a deer with no feet?


well that is why #4's are not legal on land in most states, and obviously the trapper was not responsible enough to put swivels on the chain or stake it down good enough, i would never use wire on a #4 for beaver. if he had staked it down to where the deer could pull against it with its full force, it would slip right out. and how do I explain it? easily, ever heard of white line disease? all hooved animals can get it, and it causes seperation of the hoof from the bone in the feet, and it can be caused by a number of factors, diet, injury, stress, etc. basically there is an infection between the hoof and the bone in the foot, both of which are hard, and when the pressure builds, something has to give, which usually results in the hoof popping off the foot. and fyi i have caught my hand in a #4, and it bruised like hell, but no break, it grabbed both thumbbs and i had to use my feet to get out. however under usual trapping situations, most use traps around a size 2, which will no way in heck hurt a deer.


----------



## jrr051468 (Oct 14, 2011)

"ever heard of white line disease?" 

Nope, that's a new one on me. Guys, I was just trying to come up with a POSSIBLE reason for a deers feet being missing. I didn't say it was the reason... jeezzzzz. That's about the strangest thing I've ever heard of... 

Unless the laws here have changed since I stopped trapping, there is no regulation on trap size so it was nothing unusual. And Mister, if a #4 quad coilspring trap didn't do anything but bruise your hand, I don't know what you're made of... I read that and went outside to my old beaver traps and took a 1 3/4" broom handle and stuck it in a set #4 DCS victor. The cuts in the wood are over 1/4" deep and it has a 4 inch long crack... 

Anyway, so I learned something today...


----------



## nnelzon23 (Mar 19, 2011)

jrr051468 said:


> I have personally seen a young doe dragging a coilspring trap on what was left of its foot. Notified a warden and he dispatched it. The trap was properly tagged amd still had wire on it where it had been tied off but broke. The leg bone was broken and the foot was almost rotted off. It was a double coilspring #4. They are pretty popular here for beavers If you get your finger caught in that, I really can't see you escaping without a broken finger, and if you did not have an opposeable thumb on the other hand... well, you see my point. Heck, it was just a thought... How do YOU explain a deer with no feet?


I saw a deer foot hanging from a snare trap while pheasant hunting one year.


----------



## jay26 (Jan 31, 2008)

Deer are tough! I shot A doe two years ago and when dressing her out found that she had A 5 inch peice of arrow and broadhead lodged in her front shoulder. When i looked at the angle the arrow was sitting in her it had to of passed through at least one lung and was burried in the bone deep I would have never guessed that she had ever been hurt.


----------



## catfishmafia76 (Aug 23, 2009)

Great thread, I just spent quite a few minutews reading it this AM.


----------



## catfishmafia76 (Aug 23, 2009)

Will K said:


> I thought this was a new thread so i popped on to look it over... low and behold was a post of mine from 2006 when this originated blaming a mech head for a lost deer. Insecurity and stupidity talking there. Ironically, I shoot mech's and fixed blade heads now, but my #1 arrow when hunting has the mother of "get people pissed" mechs on it: a Rage.
> 
> Once one acknowledges that in fact, they are an idiot, they can move on with life very nicely and with a better perspective.
> 
> At least that's my explanation


I personally like the guy who had to slam you several times and even do it every time this thread came up every year. Did you steal that guys girlfriend in high school or something???


----------



## MaineGuide365 (Jul 18, 2008)

A guy on the federal land I hunt was in his stand looked behind him and saw a big buck bedded behind him so he rattled and grunted and it kinda just laid there. So he walked up to it and shot it with his bow. Turns out it had been shot in the face by a muzzle loader a week before. Thing was starving to death weighed 98 lbs. There was no exit hole and you could smell his face rotting. Nice buck tho real thick and about 19 wide.


----------



## davejohnson2 (Mar 20, 2008)

jrr051468 said:


> "ever heard of white line disease?"
> 
> Nope, that's a new one on me. Guys, I was just trying to come up with a POSSIBLE reason for a deers feet being missing. I didn't say it was the reason... jeezzzzz. That's about the strangest thing I've ever heard of...
> 
> ...


look up any state trapping regs and i guarentee 95% of states have trap size limits, in NY no trap with a jaw spread over 5 5/8", and no conis over 6" wide can be used on the ground on land, unless they are recessed in cubbys of the proper dimensions and depth, or a certain height off the ground. and our fingers and hands are not solid and brittle like wood, they give. they bruise, but they sure as heck dont take your finger off.


----------



## davejohnson2 (Mar 20, 2008)

nnelzon23 said:


> I saw a deer foot hanging from a snare trap while pheasant hunting one year.


must be iowa doesnt require deer stops on their snares? most states require them and all ethical trappers use them. it makes sure the snare can only close down to 3" or so


----------



## CamoRoss (May 4, 2010)

Couple years ago....I shot at a grouse with a small game point and missed. I was aggravated because I blew the shot and lost an arrow too. I said to myself, "I'll trade arrows for horns any day, bur not feathers...". Well a short time later I find the skull of a 4 pt that had been shot the previous year. I went on to tell God that this wasn't quite what I was meaning when I would trade arrows for horns. Upon further inspection. I noticed slits in the eye socket of the skull. The slits match up perfectly with a 4 blade broadhead. I still have the skull actually.


----------



## Ohbowhunter815 (Jul 19, 2010)

Slippy Field said:


> A buddy of mine found a wedding ring when opening up the gut bag to see if the doe he's shot during January Muzzleloading season was pregnant. The wedding ring was his brother's who had lost the ring about 6 months prior when out fixing fence on their family farm.


Why would he open the gut bag looking to see if she is pregnant. You wouldnt have to cut open any of the stomachs to find the uterus.


----------



## davejohnson2 (Mar 20, 2008)

Ohbowhunter815 said:


> Why would he open the gut bag looking to see if she is pregnant. You wouldnt have to cut open any of the stomachs to find the uterus.


x2!


----------



## nnelzon23 (Mar 19, 2011)

davejohnson2 said:


> must be iowa doesnt require deer stops on their snares? most states require them and all ethical trappers use them. it makes sure the snare can only close down to 3" or so


Im not a trapper, but I am sure they do. That doesnt mean that every trapper obeys the law.


----------



## Uncle Bucky (Oct 30, 2009)

Slippy Field said:


> A buddy of mine found a wedding ring when opening up the gut bag to see if the doe he's shot during January Muzzleloading season was pregnant. The wedding ring was his brother's who had lost the ring about 6 months prior when out fixing fence on their family farm.


NO WAY, must have thought it was corn ?


----------



## lovetohunt93 (Aug 3, 2010)

Man you guys are finding some crazy stuff!

I quartered one up where the front left quarter was all green, no wounds on the outside though. Believe it was stuck my an arrow that didnt penitrate.


----------



## waldguy (Sep 19, 2011)

Ohbowhunter815 said:


> Why would he open the gut bag looking to see if she is pregnant. You wouldnt have to cut open any of the stomachs to find the uterus.


My thought the same time I'm reading this pretty cool, and sometimes gruesome thread.

I'm thinking too, that ring is in there, what, a max of 24 hours before being passed through. Who is going to sort through the stomach materials for something he isn't looking for? Don't get it.


----------



## Yamahog12 (Sep 3, 2007)

Double"O" said:


> i also gutted a doe a few years back that had 2 uteruses


That's uteri, isn't it?


----------



## Yamahog12 (Sep 3, 2007)

Uncle Bucky said:


> NO WAY, must have thought it was corn ?


I think you were right the first time; NO WAY!


----------



## PA Dave (Jan 3, 2005)

If I had to guess, I'd put money on this. The guy "lost" his ring somewhere that he wasn't supposed to be, then had it returned to him and he needed a good explanation of where it had been that wouldn't set his wife to riding the broom.


----------



## Uncle Bucky (Oct 30, 2009)

olemil4me said:


> shot a 6 point last wed. and it a 22 slug in its front leg and a 115 grain 4 blade muzzy with the insert still on it the placement of the muzzy was perfect just did not get any penetration the head was sideways between two ribs


WHAT a fixed blade didn't penetrate ! LOL


----------



## Uncle Bucky (Oct 30, 2009)

bowhunter_21_03 said:


> Two years ago at our deer camp we found a 3 blade muzzy embedded into the spine of a 161" buck shot during shotgun season. It was pretty fresh so we figured it was from prior that year. The person who shot him and didn't find him had to be sick. He was a hawg!


what a muzzy didn't go through the spine ? I thought only Rage didn't do that LOL

Goes to show us all, any blade shot in the wrong spot is asking for trouble


----------



## Uncle Bucky (Oct 30, 2009)

11P&Y said:


> I found pieces of glass and some plastic from a grille of a vehicle in the front end of a doe once...
> 
> A good buck i shot during bow season had been shot in the side and rear end with a load of bird shot.
> 
> Finally, i found a nearly full term fawn in a doe i shot in NOVEMBER!!! Figure that one out.


it happens , not often but it does. 4 years ago the neighbors come over and show us a fawn , small, newborn with slime still on it they found in their pasture, the date : November 10th.


----------



## Uncle Bucky (Oct 30, 2009)

LeadSled1 said:


> Year before last I was setting up a tree stand when I started to smell that rotted funk. About 25 yards from where I was putting the stand in I found a huge 11 point with a hole in his gut. A real wild rack, two tines came down over his right eye covering it completely. Those tines were flat and he had stuff sticking out all over the place. Well, someone had shot him in the top of the head with some small game shot when he was developing his antlers and it pushed them all over the place. I think he was hit by a car when he died as his skull was split and one of the antlers and a piece of the skull came off when I touched it. I cut the other antler off and took them back to the house. If I shake the right one you can hear a piece of the lead shot rattle in there. You can see the other shot molded into the bone in spots around the base.


PICTURES PLEASE i wanna see the rack


----------



## Uncle Bucky (Oct 30, 2009)

jrr051468 said:


> While processing a rifle killed deer, my skinners once picked out 29 buckshot from one deer. From one end to the other... Some were really old, some fairly old and some from that season. We have found dozens of broadheads (of both kinds). One good buck last year had four in him, a muzzy 3 blade (left shoulder/leg joint), a rocket expandable (left hip), a Montec (brisket) and an old Puckets bloodrunner (back of neck), all healed completely over. Arrow shafts, sticks, bullets, buckshot, wire, pieces of antler are common and even once, a piece of tin.
> 
> Ahhh, but.... no wedding rings!
> 
> ...



sorry, I"ve caught tons of deer in my yote traps, none can stay in because there is nothing on their foot to hold it. How big do you think a trap is ? Like stated I've caught my fingers in my yote traps too many times, hurts a little but i still have all 8 of my fingers................... LOL


----------



## daltongang (Jul 29, 2009)

How unlucky could one deer be to be shot at so many times? 

Tupac??


----------



## yellodog (Oct 21, 2008)

i shot one in wva one year. kinda skinny, but i didn't think too much about it. rolled him over to gut him & i hear clank. someone shot him striaght down thru the side of the neck just under the skin & came out thru the bottom of the brisket just enough to break the skin. bear razorhead without a bleeder blade & about 10" of easton gamegetter. broadhead appeared to be used right out of the package, and they weren't very sharp till you worked on them some. not saying you couldn't cut yourself on one, but i think you'd have to try.


----------



## jrr051468 (Oct 14, 2011)

daltongang said:


> How unlucky could one deer be to be shot at so many times?
> 
> Tupac??


Have you ever been on a dog deer drive with lines of hunters on stands maybe 150 yds apart? I have been on a hunt when 5 people emptied 12 gauge shotguns (5 shots each) loaded with buckshot at 1 buck that ran down the line of standers. We counted it up at 28 shots (roughly 28 shots x 9 00 buck per shell = 252 buckshot fired at him from ranges of 25 to 60 yds) before he hit the ground. We joked that the lead that he was carrying weighed so much that he couldn't run any further. He really was shot to pieces...

Would ya'll PLEASE forget about my stupid idea about the steel traps? Geezzzzz...


----------



## dcar_roll (Jun 24, 2007)

Shot a buck once with my shotty. Rolled him over to find an arrow thru one rear thigh, thru his testicols and part way into his opposite inner thigh. Ouch!! I thought I heard him shout "shoot" as he jumped up from his bed in a downed tree top.


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

yellodog said:


> i shot one in wva one year. kinda skinny, but i didn't think too much about it. rolled him over to gut him & i hear clank. someone shot him striaght down thru the side of the neck just under the skin & came out thru the bottom of the brisket just enough to break the skin. bear razorhead without a bleeder blade & about 10" of easton gamegetter. broadhead appeared to be used right out of the package, and they weren't very sharp till you worked on them some. not saying you couldn't cut yourself on one, but i think you'd have to try.





jrr051468 said:


> Have you ever been on a dog deer drive with lines of hunters on stands maybe 150 yds apart? I have been on a hunt when 5 people emptied 12 gauge shotguns (5 shots each) loaded with buckshot at 1 buck that ran down the line of standers. We counted it up at 28 shots (roughly 28 shots x 9 00 buck per shell = 252 buckshot fired at him from ranges of 25 to 60 yds) before he hit the ground. We joked that the lead that he was carrying weighed so much that he couldn't run any further. He really was shot to pieces...
> 
> Would ya'll PLEASE forget about my stupid idea about the steel traps? Geezzzzz...


 thats a story i would never tell...how unethical.....is that really how people hunt in alabama..


----------



## slamnationalley (Jul 5, 2007)

9" of fiberglass fishing rod in the brisket area of a mature 8 point.
Muzzle loader slug in neck of 14 point unicorn.
Rage broadhead laid up next to spine of a 7 point cull buck from previous year.
22 slug between skin and ribs of mature 7 point.

I'm getting quite a collection.


----------



## jrr051468 (Oct 14, 2011)

BowHuntnKY said:


> thats a story i would never tell...how unethical.....is that really how people hunt in alabama..



Unethical?? Now, what could you possibly mean by that?

The tradition of deer drives with dogs is one of the very oldest in the deep south. Hunting clubs first began this way when landowners got together and invited their communities to a deer drive. I've been on drives in AL, MS and GA (years ago). Deer dogs are pretty much gone now, as are the great tracts of hardwoods we ran them in. Theres nothing better than being on a stand on a frosty Dec. morning and hearing the dogs strike a hot trail off in the distance... You check everything again and make sure that you loaded the old shotgun that Grandad gave you for the 8th time, dance back and forth on numb toes, and get ready while hoping you're the lucky one the deer runs by today... With your eyes roaming and searching the woods and palmettos around you, ears straining, alert for any sound that might betray an old buck trying to sneak out ahead of the dogs and drivers, you nervously await the crashing of a deer or the booming of shots echoing through the misty oaks and hickorys around you...

Everybody comes in from the morning drive, bringing in wet dogs and, hopefully, the deer they ran. Outrageous excuses are concocted and given forth with some semblance of the Gospel, for not bringing MORE in. Laughing and jeering at the various excuses and smiles and happiness from those that were successful surrounds you. Once the deer are dressed, every one heads to the dilapidated old camphouse to warm up and visit. The lucky ones find a seat around the ancient fireplace where the oldest men keep it roaring all morning to stave off the chill in the 110 year old camphouse. The fellowship of warming up while drinking coffee and hot chocolate together while listening to the old men tell tales about deer they shot or missed, dogs they had, or wished they'd had, and stories of boys that became men, is a very pleasant and even a moving experience when reflected on later in life. Lunch is fixed and served, usually a huge pot of camp stew with only God-knows-what-all in it, and the next drive is planned out and organized... I'm deeply sorry that you were never fortunate enough to experience it, IMO, you are much the poorer for that...

Where do you think the term "buckshot" comes from anyway? The point of the story was that sometimes deer can take an incredible amount of killing... I've rolled them with one shot many times, but 2 or 3 is nothing unusual.


----------



## wareagle2 (Jul 28, 2011)

jrr051468 said:


> "ever heard of white line disease?"
> 
> Nope, that's a new one on me. *Guys, I was just trying to come up with a POSSIBLE reason for a deers feet being missing.* I didn't say it was the reason... jeezzzzz. That's about the strangest thing I've ever heard of...
> 
> ...


A few years back, a friend was mowing hay and hit a fawn with the mower and it cut each of its legs off right below the joint, but the fawn didn't make it. Just a thought.


----------



## ryan h (Feb 1, 2008)

i thought they were bad to the bone lol


----------



## tiny52 (Dec 31, 2010)

In the early seventies we tagged a buck that had 7 broadheads in it and three (what seemed to be) 30 cal bullets, along with a hole in it's back that you could fit a boys hand into.
The hole looked to be from a shotgun that would have been aimed straight down from a tree stand.
That shotgun hole took out two ribs and it had healed/sealed itself about 4" in depth, into the body cavity.. how?, I dont know.


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

tiny52 said:


> In the early seventies we tagged a buck that had 7 broadheads in it and three (what seemed to be) 30 cal bullets, along with a hole in it's back that you could fit a boys hand into.
> The hole looked to be from a shotgun that would have been aimed straight down from a tree stand.
> That shotgun hole took out two ribs and it had healed/sealed itself about 4" in depth, into the body cavity.. how?, I dont know.


And yet people still say a well placed fieldpoint will kill a deer 100% of the time.


----------



## DeepRiverHunter (Aug 28, 2010)

use deer slugs not buckshot, numb toes in Alabama??


----------



## archer58 in pa (Jan 3, 2007)

My wife cooked up some steaks from a doe I killed during archery season last year. 
As I bit down on one of the savory pieces of steak, I hit something pretty hard. 
A .22 bullet nearly cost me a tooth. Man was I p.o.'ed. Especially since I hunt in a primative weapons only area. Dang poachers.


----------



## tiny52 (Dec 31, 2010)

archer58 in pa said:


> A .22 bullet nearly cost me a tooth. Man was I p.o.'ed. Especially since I hunt in a primative weapons only area. Dang poachers.


Is there a fence around this primitive weapons area?


----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

An uncle found an entire aluminum arrow and broadhead lengthways in a backstrap of a cow elk he killed back in the seventies or early eighties. It had been in there so long the fletching and nock had been absorbed by the elk and only the shaft and broadhead where still there.


----------



## PA Dave (Jan 3, 2005)

tiny52 said:


> Is there a fence around this primitive weapons area?


It has to be near either Philly or Pittsburgh. Philly is surrounded by counties that are shotgun only and I suspect the same is true of Pittsburgh, so it's unlikely to have crossed into the area carrying a bullet from two counties away. His conclusion that it was shot illegally by a poacher is reasonable.


----------



## Roskoes (Jun 17, 2007)

archer58 in pa said:


> My wife cooked up some steaks from a doe I killed during archery season last year.
> As I bit down on one of the savory pieces of steak, I hit something pretty hard.
> A .22 bullet nearly cost me a tooth. Man was I p.o.'ed. Especially since I hunt in a primative weapons only area. Dang poachers.


You should bite down on a steel T-Buck pellet. It will cost you a tooth.


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

I killed my best buck to date back in late October of 2007. When my processor called, he told me I got a couple "bonus" parts with my deer. When I got there to pick up the meat, there was a Steelforce BH that was in the upper left leg above the knee joint and an expandable along the spine that cost me about 5" of prime backstrap. Both totally healed over and unobserved from field dressing and hauling him out of the woods. In his 3.5-4.5 years, that buck obviously had encountered a couple less accurate arrow flingers than myself. A very sharp Zwickey two blade through both lungs ended his saga and made my season.


----------



## bunker (Jul 27, 2009)

I shot a buck last season and found "the dead spot" in between the spine and the lungs that everyone talks about... you know, the area where the deer will get shot and survive cause you cannot find em. :wink:


----------



## jrr051468 (Oct 14, 2011)

DeepRiverHunter said:


> use deer slugs not buckshot, numb toes in Alabama??


Not a great idea when you consider that a 12 ga. slug can be lethal to 250 yds... Buckshot is used because there are other hunters 150 or so yds away and drivers are coming toward you. The odds of a buckshot still retaining enough energy at 150 yds after going through who knows what kinds of leaves, limbs, and branches, to seriously injure someone, are slim. Everyone tries not to shoot at anything down the lines but an excited hunter or youngster can get confused... I've NEVER even heard of anyone shot or injured on a deer drive so it must work out pretty good...


----------



## jrr051468 (Oct 14, 2011)

Roskoes said:


> You should bite down on a steel T-Buck pellet. It will cost you a tooth.


There's no such thing as a steel "T-buck". Those T steel shot loads are intended for geese and if some idiot jumped a deer on his way to the goose blind and shot him, well, he oughta' have to wear a sign...


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Found a Muzzy broadhead in the spine once.


----------



## 57Loader (Nov 27, 2008)

maximus said:


> This didn't happen to me, but a guy I know. He was hunting and shot a nice buck after rifle season, as he walked up to it he noticed something on it's rack. Turned out to be a rifle deer tag. Evidently some body shot him and put their tag on it so no one would take him while he went to get help and the deer was just knocked out and ran off with his tag. The guy even signed it and we asked him about it but he totaly denied it.


Can you imagine how you would feel if you just put your tag on a deer and he just got up and ran away? lol


----------



## akramer4868 (Nov 1, 2011)

thats one tough son of a buck:wink:


----------



## easttnarcher (Sep 4, 2011)

Well my little bro and cousin had both shot at a doe a week before. Never found them, and thought it had to have died. Well, a week later I shot a doe out of the same stand and when I went up to her she had been shot four times. Three from us and one unknown. One was in the hip, one in the leg, one near the hoof, and then the ears had a perfect little hole through them. Then there was the fish I caught that had 5 hooks in it. Ya never know what you'll catch the day after a trout rodeo...


----------



## mcso (Mar 7, 2006)

Well, alot of deer processed since last year. anything odd?


----------



## archer1914 (Oct 13, 2007)

I saw a thread on here about worms in the liver


----------



## miwai (Feb 18, 2004)

captaincaveman said:


> Thanks for reminding me why I love hunting private land:darkbeer:
> 
> Josh


I've seen many times where people use the term "darkbeer" in replies. Last night I even went on the internet to find out what they mean. I still don't understand the comment. Can someone please help me. 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Canuck Archer (Jul 1, 2007)

miwai said:


> I've seen many times where people use the term "darkbeer" in replies. Last night I even went on the internet to find out what they mean. I still don't understand the comment. Can someone please help me.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Usually means they are happy with what they have and toast accordingly. The example you uses was of one archer that was very happy that he hunted private land.


----------



## miwai (Feb 18, 2004)

Thanks , Canuck Archer. I been wondering about that for years.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

miwai said:


> I've seen many times where people use the term "darkbeer" in replies. Last night I even went on the internet to find out what they mean. I still don't understand the comment. Can someone please help me.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


If you were on your puter when you see the words dark beers equals a beer emoticon/smiley

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mcso (Mar 7, 2006)

Recharging old thread....found anything interesting this year?


----------



## StaticFilter (Jun 15, 2005)

Bump


----------



## huntbigb (Aug 25, 2011)

cujrh10 said:


> I would have to say that it wasnt the b'heads fault


what this guy said.


----------



## deadquiet (Jan 25, 2005)

Found one once with a license plate in its stomach. Told my buddy it came from the gulf states....:tongue:


----------



## Tiggie_00 (Jul 18, 2009)

I shot a nice 150" buck last year in the 1st week of Nov and when I butchered him. He was shot three fresh shots with a gun and 1 fresh broadhead. Man couldn't believe it. Gun season doesn't come in for over a month. Darn poachers.


----------



## Roamingeast (Aug 4, 2014)

one of those little crossbow pistol bolts. found one in the neck of a doe i killed some years ago before i was into bowhunting. was completely healed over, and no visible scar or missing fur patch.


----------



## Stark county (Jul 16, 2016)

I have found broadheads twice and a 22 round once.


----------



## samson99 (Oct 24, 2012)

Shot a doe quite a few years ago that had a broadhead lodged in the spine all healed over and while processing found a 22 bullet lodged in the front leg of the same deer.


----------



## jdslyr (Jan 27, 2005)

Deer are resilient if not fatally shot!!!!
I have shot and found deer with broadheads in spine, rear leg along femur, front leg, couple shoulders, spitfire mechanical broadhead in the eye/nose, an X spot thru the ear from a 4 blade, lower gut shot healed over from the yr before, half rack busted up skull smashed by a car or something, punch holes in the rear end from a fight. I saw a deer with its eye popped out from a fight. You name it.. wow! that sounds bad, but the deer were perfectly healthy, and I ate them all. They are resilient creatures for sure.


----------



## nyturkeyduster (Aug 5, 2006)

Found a broadhead lodged in the shoulder of a small doe and bit into an alloy .177 caliber pellet while eating a steak of a hindquarter before. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 7thgenmt (Sep 13, 2013)

Will K said:


> 2002 I mangled a shot at a small 6pt and he escaped. I thought I went over the spine as a long track job lead to 0.
> 
> fast forward to 2004.
> 
> ...


The blade wasnt the issue,your aim was.


----------



## HoosierArcher88 (Jan 10, 2013)

Love golden oldies! Found a spitfire in the shoulder of one of my dads fire arms season buck. Some years ago, my uncle found a shotgun slug wadding embedded in his bucks hide. Looked as tho some one took a very close shot and missed, but the wadding hit the buck, skin had grown thru the ring of the wadding.


----------



## rhs341 (Mar 19, 2014)

Ttt


----------

